# Like to live out in the country.



## Michael. (Oct 5, 2013)

.

Like to live out in the country.



.​


----------



## Fern (Oct 5, 2013)

And they should have added, and the *Dairy *is *not *next door. If you have any inhibitions about sex, go live on a farm.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## muckferret (Oct 5, 2013)

I believe having sex is healthy its a pity the ladies have other ideas.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 5, 2013)

_That must be why i am so damn unhealthy MF_


----------

